# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  For You fyrenza & You "Only"

## Karl

@fyrenza

----------

fyrenza (01-09-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

SLH, Fyrenza is my girl. Back off, okay?

----------

curvy_goddess (01-09-2015)

----------


## fyrenza

Despite your obvious color-blindness (my eye color is brownish-yellowish), 

I'm HONORED and do appreciate the beautiful song!

----------

Virgil Jones (01-09-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

This has been about one of my favorite tunes for a while. Not up there with Alan Jackson or AC/DC...just sayin...but a tune I really like to hear.

----------

fyrenza (01-09-2015)

----------


## fyrenza

hmmm ...  "People Are Crazy" ...  In a thread of songs to me ...

Are you trying to tell me something???

----------

Canadianeye (01-10-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> This has been about one of my favorite tunes for a while. Not up there with Alan Jackson or AC/DC...just sayin...but a tune I really like to hear.


The reason to keep posting songs like that is that I never heard it before, and I now love it

----------

Canadianeye (01-10-2015)

----------


## Karl

> SLH, Fyrenza is my girl. Back off, okay?


I knew her long before ya ever signed up and joined so Dont ya get all personal here

----------


## fyrenza

> The reason to keep posting songs like that is that I never heard it before, and I now love it




What ^HE^ said!!!

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I knew her long before ya ever signed up and joined so Dont ya get all personal here


Not at all, I was just being nice

----------


## Karl

> hmmm ...  "People Are Crazy" ...  In a thread of songs to me ...
> 
> Are you trying to tell me something???


well that reminds me of People are "STRANGE" when you a "Stranger"

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## fyrenza

> I knew her long before ya ever signed up and joined so Dont ya get all personal here


 @S L H was one of the first members, here, that I talked to, on the phone!

And, no ~ it wasn't phone sex.








damn the luck!

----------


## fyrenza

So let's see ... I'm the beautiful, bluest brownish-yellowish eyed crazy person here?

Is ^THAT^ what I'm hearing?

----------

Mordent (01-10-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> So let's see ... I'm a crazy, beautiful, bluest brownish-yellowish eyed crazy person here?
> 
> Is ^THAT^ what I'm hearing?


Shit you are missing the point. We may need to start over

----------

curvy_goddess (01-09-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

S L H, can we do a restart or something, Fyrenza is not getting it

----------

curvy_goddess (01-09-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones

I did not intend to piss of S L H earlier, I was posting in good spirit

----------


## EvilObamaClone

fyrenza's a girl?

I'd never thunk eet.

Ah well. C'est la vie.

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones

> fyrenza's a girl?
> 
> I'd never thunk eet.
> 
> Ah well. C'est la vie.


Yes she is a girl lad, with spirit too

----------


## curvy_goddess

> Yes she is a girl lad, with spirit too


Ah, she's not a horse!  

She's got some cajones, spunk, she's just...magic!!  :Smile:   And don't forget the wit.  Quite witty.

----------


## curvy_goddess

> hmmm ...  "People Are Crazy" ...  In a thread of songs to me ...
> 
> Are you trying to tell me something???


Nonono...you obviously missed the part about the beer.  Beer.  Beer is only second to GOD.  This man is my new idol.  Where do I start a fan club?

----------


## Daily Bread

Some guys got all the luck .

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Some guys got all the luck .


Stick around DB, there may be some good things happening around here

----------


## fyrenza

> fyrenza's a girl?
> 
> I'd never thunk eet.
> 
> Ah well. C'est la vie.


No worries!  I mean, it's not anyone would mistake you for a male, eh?   :Smiley20: 








(EOC is just bummed out because I think s/he's a 15 y.o., and have her/him on Ignore.  :Wink:  )

----------


## Virgil Jones

> No worries!  I mean, it's not anyone would mistake you for a male, eh?  
> 
> I never liked EOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (EOC is just bummed out because I think s/he's a 15 y.o., and have her/him on Ignore.  )

----------


## Virgil Jones

As I navigate into this room, DB has my six (covering my back), I am wondering about the nature of the room

----------


## curvy_goddess

I would certainly hope that we know what it means when someone's 'got your six' otherwise, we're a bunch of dolts who belong in another forum, correct?  Like that liberal one I keep hearing (reading) about.

What's wrong with your room, Virg?  Is it dark?  Do you need a nightlight?  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil Jones

Maybe, I need a cigarette, I would like a discussion

----------


## fyrenza

You've been staring at your computer screen, the room is dark, and you find that you need a smoke?

3 guesses what Virgil just did!

----------

Daily Bread (01-10-2015),Invayne (01-11-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I would certainly hope that we know what it means when someone's 'got your six' otherwise, we're a bunch of dolts who belong in another forum, correct?  Like that liberal one I keep hearing (reading) about.
> 
> What's wrong with your room, Virg?  Is it dark?  Do you need a nightlight?


What are you asking?

----------


## Virgil Jones

What liberal forum?

----------


## curvy_goddess

> You've been staring at your computer screen, the room is dark, and you find that you need a smoke?
> 
> 3 guesses what Virgil just did!


I think the prospect of being in 'this' room with his buddy and the two of us is a little scary...you know I like to joke pretty hard.   :Wink:

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I think the prospect of being in 'this' room with his buddy and the two of us is a little scary...you know I like to joke pretty hard.


I am all ears

----------


## curvy_goddess

> What liberal forum?


To be honest, I'm not sure if it's just one, or if everyone speaks of different forums and I just can't tell the difference.

They seem to be run by rather domineering folks...with a lot of idiots and the like.  I'm new to this type of thing (my life only recently has allowed me to become involved in politics and the like), so I'm not familiar with all the forums and such.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

> What liberal forum?


Well, the one i know of is called the Democratic Underground.

I was kicked off there for using the word girl. I said I liked to watch pretty girls and the PC police got all kinds of upset at me and told me that the proper word is woman because there is a difference between a girl and a woman.

I didn't see anybody acting mature at all they were insulting me and berating me all to hell and back.

So I insulted and berated them back and they just got even amdder at banned me.

Liberals need to jump on a bicycle without the seat on from five stories up.

----------

curvy_goddess (01-09-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I think the prospect of being in 'this' room with his buddy and the two of us is a little scary...you know I like to joke pretty hard.


What buddy?

----------


## curvy_goddess

> What buddy?


DB? The one who had your six?  Who apparently has gone to bed...

----------


## Virgil Jones

> DB? The one who had your six?  Who apparently has gone to bed...


Nice guy

----------


## Virgil Jones

> DB? The one who had your six?  Who apparently has gone to bed...


This dominatrix mode, does that turn you on or something?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> DB? The one who had your six?  Who apparently has gone to bed...


Honestly, I know the truth. The dominatrix thing doesn't work, but I thank you for trying

----------


## curvy_goddess

THIS is not dominatrix mode.  This is mild, I get much worse...tho I doubt I would ever subject all of you to that kind of insanity.  My Mordent, perhaps, but not the rest of you.  LOL

----------

Mordent (01-10-2015)

----------


## fyrenza

Usually, when we speak of "the other forum," it's the ex-sister site,
that is owned by the same person,
but has totally different Admin / Mods.

We just about got into a freakin' forum war with 'em,
over someone that was there, coming here,
and saying something about the unfair Moderation over there.
(No shit, one of the MODS, ffs, came here, to troll the person!)

BUT,

we've all come from other sites that went prog/lib,

and the truth is, they all basically operate the same way :

Say something that a lib doesn't like;
get trolled;
get some ballz, and snark back;
get perma-banned.

----------

curvy_goddess (01-10-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

The reason this doesn't work is that it hits too close to home, it starts to seem real

----------


## Virgil Jones

I really do think that this is the best night of my life

----------


## fyrenza

*I* wanna be a dominatrix, and boss people around!

----------

Mordent (01-10-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Usually, when we speak of "the other forum," it's the ex-sister site,
> that is owned by the same person,
> but has totally different Admin / Mods.
> 
> We just about got into a freakin' forum war with 'em,
> over someone that was there, coming here,
> and saying something about the unfair Moderation over there.
> (No shit, one of the MODS, ffs, came here, to troll the person!)
> 
> ...


What is the other forum?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> *i* wanna be a dominatrix, and boss people around!


lmao

----------


## Virgil Jones

Ever see that movie "The Game"?

----------


## fyrenza

don't care for whips, much ...  Cripes!  THAT shit would HURT, ffs!

I know!

I'll be a TICKLE dominatrix!

I'll boss you around,
and if you don't do what I tell you to,

I'll tie you up and tickle you until you CRY!!!

Yeah!  Now, ^THAT^ could work!

----------


## fyrenza

> lmao


http://thepoliticalforums.com/forum.php

Just don't tell 'em we sent you,

unless you want to be perma-banned after your first post!  ROFL!

----------


## Virgil Jones

> don't care for whips, much ...  Cripes!  THAT shit would HURT, ffs!
> 
> I know!
> 
> I'll be a TICKLE dominatrix!
> 
> I'll boss you around,
> and if you don't do what I tell you to,
> 
> ...


Just wait, I will be right back at you in a similar way, you will love it

----------


## fyrenza

> Ever see that movie "The Game"?


Michael Douglas?  Yeah.  It was FAB, though I'd need to rewatch it, for specifics.

----------


## curvy_goddess

> Ever see that movie "The Game"?


CRAZY movie.  Loved it.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Boy. I wonder what it would be like if two good looking girls fought over me for the prize.

Won't they have a heart attack when they find out I'm really no prize.

Ah well.

----------

curvy_goddess (01-10-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Boy. I wonder what it would be like if two good looking girls fought over me for the prize.
> 
> Won't they have a heart attack when they find out I'm really no prize.
> 
> Ah well.


I am organizing airline tickets as we speak

----------


## Virgil Jones

That was the best theme park ride ever, I will let my friends know, this is a great idea

----------


## Daily Bread

> Maybe, I need a cigarette, I would like a discussion


What the hell just happened ???? :Sofa:  I had my eyes closed through the whole dam thing.

----------

curvy_goddess (01-10-2015)

----------


## fyrenza

> What the hell just happened ????


The answer to ^that^ question might just be TMI ...

----------

Daily Bread (01-10-2015)

----------


## curvy_goddess

> What the hell just happened ???? I had my eyes closed through the whole dam thing.


Don't you just hate it when you sleep through the good parts?

----------


## Daily Bread

> Don't you just hate it when you sleep through the good parts?


Sleep ! I wet my pants !

----------


## curvy_goddess

> Sleep ! I wet my pants !


​ew.

----------

Mordent (01-10-2015)

----------


## Daily Bread

This is why I hate being the new kid on the block.

----------


## fyrenza

After 435 posts and 3 - 4 months, you're not so much of a n00b, anymore!

----------


## curvy_goddess

Yeah, you've got three times as many as me!  You've got nuthin' to be skeert of, fella.

----------


## Daily Bread

I guess but I'm still a FNG at this . Not too good at computing either . I've got a lot to learn .Most of my post are little jabs ,nothing meaningful. Maybe in a year.....

----------


## fyrenza

In other words, you need some TROLLING POINTERS!

Gotcha covered!  :Smiley20:

----------

curvy_goddess (01-10-2015),Daily Bread (01-10-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> In other words, you need some TROLLING POINTERS!
> 
> Gotcha covered!


This is surely the most insane thread ever LOL. Good morning Fyrenza

----------


## curvy_goddess

It was more entertaining last night, for sure!!  This morning, still making me laugh.

----------


## Virgil Jones

I was a dumbass drunk last night, it was funny

----------


## Virgil Jones

> It was more entertaining last night, for sure!!  This morning, still making me laugh.


I enjoyed it too. I am glad you enjoyed it

----------


## fyrenza

Let me grab a grog, @curvy_goddess!  



Sorry about just disappearing on y'all, last night,
but we're having some rainy weather,
and I'm on a satellite connection (HughesNet)
that goes out when it rains, or we get heavy cloud cover,

so I wasn't "mad," nor did I keel over,

just in case anyone wEndered!

----------

curvy_goddess (01-10-2015)

----------


## Daily Bread

> To be honest, I'm not sure if it's just one, or if everyone speaks of different forums and I just can't tell the difference.
> 
> They seem to be run by rather domineering folks...with a lot of idiots and the like.  I'm new to this type of thing (my life only recently has allowed me to become involved in politics and the like), so I'm not familiar with all the forums and such.





> DB? The one who had your six?  Who apparently has gone to bed...


Whoa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just saw this post ! I, like the jerk I am ,let it go without a rebuttal for almost a full day. It's obvious what you are alluding to Curvy and it has offended me beyond reproach. I'm not Virgils type of guy ! At least since I got the blond wig!

----------


## Daily Bread

I'm not going back into that room , you guys are out of control and need a M or PG13 rating applied to your post. Enough said , I'm outta here.

----------


## fyrenza



----------

curvy_goddess (01-10-2015),Daily Bread (01-10-2015),Mordent (01-10-2015)

----------


## curvy_goddess

I'm almost as confused as I was last night!!  hahahahaha Well, DB, that sucks.  We didn't even get to the R-rated stuff.  And it was Virg who brought up you being in back of him in the room...

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I'm not going back into that room , you guys are out of control and need a M or PG13 rating applied to your post. Enough said , I'm outta here.


Relax Daily Bread, this shit is entertaining

----------

Daily Bread (01-10-2015)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Daily Bread (01-10-2015)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Daily Bread (01-10-2015),Mordent (01-10-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


lmao

----------


## Daily Bread

I'm pretty friggan sensitive ! Attachment 7266

----------

fyrenza (01-10-2015)

----------


## curvy_goddess

And everybody hit the hay...just when my moonshine kicked in.  Don't know if you were the lucky ones, or I was.  hahahaha

----------


## Virgil Jones

> And everybody hit the hay...just when my moonshine kicked in.  Don't know if you were the lucky ones, or I was.  hahahaha


My moonshine kicked in long before I passed out

----------


## fyrenza

My kick-shine mooned me.

----------

curvy_goddess (01-11-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> My kick-shine mooned me.


LOL, a late holiday song for you

----------


## Network

Everyone died and everyone got hurt in this thread.

----------

curvy_goddess (01-11-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Everyone died and everyone got hurt in this thread.


True enough, this thread should be preserved

----------


## fyrenza

We'll be more famous than ^that^ Megalapteryx foot!!!

...

Oh, wait.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> We'll be more famous than ^that^ Megalapteryx foot!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> Oh, wait.


Looks more like a hand than a foot, a really scary hand

----------


## Virgil Jones

Well anyway, since this is a Fyrenza thread, I think we should get this party started.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Virgil Jones

Tanya was fresh, what a look, what a sound. She deserved to be a superstar

----------

fyrenza (01-10-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones

Well you might want to wake up grandma Fyrenza, this may be the best it gets

----------


## Virgil Jones

Actually, I was thinking marriage at that point. How can you post that song, without proposals. LOL it was just a nice song I sent you

----------


## Daily Bread

Hey , anybody hanging out ! I got 2 min before NY Rangers finish beating up San Jose.

----------


## Daily Bread

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz-zzzzzzzz-zzzzzzzzzzzz-zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. 12:14 and I'm ready for a little action !

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Zzzzzzzzzzzzz-zzzzzzzz-zzzzzzzzzzzz-zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. 12:14 and I'm ready for a little action !


I kind of woke up. The cat thought I was dead, he started eating me, I said whoa, hold on cat, still some life here.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> hmmm ...  "People Are Crazy" ...  In a thread of songs to me ...
> 
> Are you trying to tell me something???

----------


## curvy_goddess

BAHAHA I'm sorry I missed all this last night.  Well, kinda.  I was watching a movie and snuggling with the tiger dog.  Drinking beer and eating popcorn, also.

----------


## fyrenza

Well, we've still got TONIGHT!!!

----------

curvy_goddess (01-11-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> @fyrenza


Oh damn, you can do better than that, can't ya?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

